# Ice fishing close to FM



## 94NDTA (May 28, 2005)

I want to try to get into ice fishing around this area by myself as aposed to always going up to lake of the woods in a sleeper house.

What are some good places within say within near by or maybe around 50 miles away


----------



## Duckslayer100 (Apr 7, 2004)

Good luck getting a straight answer, but I can point you in the right direction: east. Specifically, a little area called "Detroit Lakes" is right around that 50-mile mark you are talking about. Just checking a map, you'll notice there are probably 50 lakes in that area that could qualify as fishable. Most of the larger lakes get pounded, but they have fish. If you do a bit more homework, you're likely to find a diamond in the rough among the smaller lakes. Otherwise, if you want to head west, you could always try Lake Ashtebula or Brewer. They're pretty popular Nodak spots. And there are tons of small ponds that have panfish and slough sharks dotted all over the landscap...finding them is half the fun :wink:


----------



## goose killer (Mar 26, 2004)

Depends on what you wanna catch. There's a lot of good places in Minnesota within 50 miles. Lotta little lakes that are full of crappies and sunfish walleye. I would suggest getting a lake master book. There 20 bucks and they have stocking reports and maps of the lakes in Minnesota. There handy to have. There's casselton resvoir. That's only 20 miles from Fargo. There are a lot of sloughs in north dakota that are full of fish. Iv fished sloughs that are 50 yards by 50 yards that were full of perch and bluegull


----------



## NDduckslayer (Nov 17, 2010)

Cassleton res. 15 miles west of fargo.... Brewer Lake 30 miles N

Cassleton has a few bass some small pike and a ton of sunfish.

Brewer has nice walleyes, big bass large/smallmouth, and panfish...

i like Brewer


----------



## 94NDTA (May 28, 2005)

I have never ice fished brewer. Does it have enough ice for ATV or truck right now?

What depths, bait works well at brewer? I know you cannot use fatheads/shiners.


----------



## NDduckslayer (Nov 17, 2010)

i havent ice fished yet but reports say people are driving on the lake. the max deph is 30FT


----------



## Bagman (Oct 17, 2002)

94...do NOT waste your time going to Brewer. Head into Minnesota. Tons of decent lakes within 50 miles of Fargo.


----------

